# Hagen Trio 3000 Underwater Filter



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

I noticed this filter rated for 35gal on clearance at Petcetra for only $12.77 and regularly for $89.99. Anyone used one of these before? They look decent and may be a cheap powerhead alternative.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

all the research i did on them after seeing the sale price led me to believe that they are a decent filter just rather bulky for the tank sizes they are rated for.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not a bad filter if you don't mind in tank. Has been around for a while. $12.77 is a good deal for sure.

And yes they are bulky looking for a 33g tank.


----------

